

21 Pictures that Sum Up the Whole History of Science Fiction - Toshio
http://io9.com/5962009/20-pictures-that-sum-up-the-whole-history-of-science-fiction

======
simon20121116
My favorite: 6. Foundation (1942) - Isaac Asimov invents psychohistory and
cements science fiction as the genre of the technocrat. Image by Michael
Whelan

The worst: Tron - The hockey helmets always ruin it for me.

